# [ALTE GARDE] Alli - Terrordar sucht



## Zeroblues (20. Juni 2007)

Die Gilde ALTE GARDE nimmt noch Member auf. 

Was DU mitbringen solltest:
- Alter Ü30 (oder wenigstens knapp drunter)
- Hilfbereitschaft
- Spass am Spiel
- Klasse egal
- Level Egal. Wir helfen auch gern Anfängern!


Was WIR bieten:
- viele nette Leute in familiärer Gilde ( 40-50 Mitglieder)
- Hilfe bei Quests
- Hilfe für WoW-Anfänger
- keine Raidzwänge, keine Anwesenheitspflichten, keine Videoanalysen nach Raids mit Einzelkritik ^^, keine übermotivierten Extremspieler, keine Leute die sich beschweren wenn mal einer einen Fehler macht. Wir sind alle Gelegenheitsspieler.  

Interessiert?! Cool! Melde Dich einfach im Spiel bei Zeroblues oder Magustusm, oder schreib uns eine Info ins Forum auf unserer Homepage http://altegarde.terrordar.de!

Grüße aus dem Saarland,

Zeroblues


----------



## TheOneRs (20. Juni 2007)

hey,

spiele auf dem selben server aktiv und wollte nur möglichen intressenten sagen das ich mit der gilde wirklich gute erfahrungen gemacht habe, eigentlich immer sehr freundlich auch zu (wie mir) nichtgildeninternen leuten! sehr zuverlässig, in sofern das man wenn man mit einem von ihnen in ner instnaz landet auch erwarten kann das dieser nicht nach 2 minuten "mal eben afk" für ne halbe stunde ist

dachte intressiert vieleicht jemanden auch was von außerhalb zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg der nette schurke von nebenan


----------



## Zeroblues (20. Juni 2007)

TheOneRs schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> spiele auf dem selben server aktiv und wollte nur möglichen intressenten sagen das ich mit der gilde wirklich gute erfahrungen gemacht habe, eigentlich immer sehr freundlich auch zu (wie mir) nichtgildeninternen leuten! sehr zuverlässig, in sofern das man wenn man mit einem von ihnen in ner instnaz landet auch erwarten kann das dieser nicht nach 2 minuten "mal eben afk" für ne halbe stunde ist
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Blumen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Über unseren guten Ruf auf dem Server freuen wir uns mehr als über erfolgreiche Raids.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeroblues (30. Juni 2007)

Da wir dank des Threads schon ein paar sehr nett neue Member bekommen haben pushen wir das ganze noch mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

